# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Cần mua ray trượt 9mm 12mm

## 3D Da Nang

Mình cần ua ray trượt 9m, 12mm số lượng lớn càng tốt. Ai có liên hệ 0979561830

Hình minh họa

----------

